# favourite brand of shoes.



## Courtnee (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you have a favourite brand of shoes?

I do, they are called Supras..

This is a pic of the closet image I could find that look nearly identical to mine.

What are your favourite brands?

.


----------



## addybrook (Apr 29, 2014)

I love high heels, I do not have special requirements for the brands, as long as the shoes are good looking and have good quality.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have wide feet. I like Asics for workouts and always opt for Naturalizers as sandals. I ordered these this week:

http://www.shoebuy.com/naturalizer-langston/679801/1391933

www.shoebuy.com/naturalizer-langston/679801/1391933


----------



## Natalie001 (May 14, 2014)

I like Nike sneakers and Christina high heels，

But they are expensive, so sometimes I order some affordable&amp;nice shoes.


----------



## icanmakeyouicecream (May 25, 2014)

I like Crocs flip flops for mooching around in the house during the summer and UGG scuffette slippers for winter. Favourite outdoor shoe brands would be Clarks, Toms, UGG and Birkenstock.


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2014)

Doc Martens.  Specifically Pascals.  I'm going to try to start buying a new pair in a different pattern/color every year (maybe two this year because I really want the ones with tiny flowers on them!) because my feet are hard to fit without pain, and after a recent Doc-trying-on expedition, I have realized that these are My Style.  Sneakers:  Nikes, mainly because I have easy access to one of their outlet stores, and they're based out of my area.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 26, 2014)

I wear a 10w  in women's and I love to buy loafers and such from Bass men's dept. Penny and tassel loafers are so unisex  can't tell the  difference, I can always find my men's size (81/2-9W) and they feel much more comfortable. For women's flats I buy Easy Spirit.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 1, 2014)

Ugh, I am your typical gross housewife who goes everywhere in yoga pants and UGG boots. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That being said, my favorite brands are UGG (for comfort), Juicy Couture (cute flip flops that I wear from March - November) and for a sexy pair of heels, Frederick's of Hollywood.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 1, 2014)

I love the sound of all your shoes girls. I adore uggs as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Could lounge in them all day, in fact, I do!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2014)

I work in healthcare, so for work/most days, I wear either New Balance or Skechers (in super bright colors, most of the time, because scrubs = feeling frumpy most of the time). I also have a couple of pairs of Birkenstock clogs in pink and purple that I wear when my feet are feeling fussy.

Outside of work, I'm a flats girl, and don't really have a favorite brand when it comes to these. Way too clumsy for any kind of heels or even wedges. I like cute/interesting ones, and super casual ones like Toms, other canvas slip ons.

I just bought these yesterday!


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 2, 2014)

I like Dolce Vita, Camper, Sam Edelman, BCBG, and Havianas for flip flops.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I work in healthcare, so for work/most days, I wear either New Balance or Skechers (in super bright colors, most of the time, because scrubs = feeling frumpy most of the time). I also have a couple of pairs of Birkenstock clogs in pink and purple that I wear when my feet are feeling fussy.
> 
> Outside of work, I'm a flats girl, and don't really have a favorite brand when it comes to these. Way too clumsy for any kind of heels or even wedges. I like cute/interesting ones, and super casual ones like Toms, other canvas slip ons.
> 
> I just bought these yesterday!


Those are adorable!!!

I live in flip flops most of the time, but I also love Converse/Vans/Airwalks. I have the cutest pair of Converse with little owls all over them!! I love owls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






I rarely do heels because of the klutz factor! lol But I am looking to start buying some with really wide heels... like these: 




    *



*

I think I could wear these without falling down or breaking an ankle!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Those are adorable!!!
> 
> I live in flip flops most of the time, but I also love Converse/Vans/Airwalks. I have the cutest pair of Converse with little owls all over them!! I love owls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Ahhh I need those!  I love owls too!

I broke my ankle a little less than a year ago (actually, I broke one ankle and sprained the other...impressive), and then last week I sprained the stupid thing again, so all heels are now completely out of the question for me, lol...it's not fun not being able to walk. But those are cuuuute!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahhh I need those!  I love owls too!
> 
> I broke my ankle a little less than a year ago (actually, I broke one ankle and sprained the other...impressive), and then last week I sprained the stupid thing again, so all heels are now completely out of the question for me, lol...it's not fun not being able to walk. But those are cuuuute!


I severely sprained my ankle last year playing (... well, attempting) tennis. I twisted it and ended up on the ground. Had to have an aircast for weeks and weeks. It still hurts sometimes. And the angle in which the heels put the ankle (does that make sense) is soooo uncomfortable. But the shoes are sooooo cute!!! Beauty is pain?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

